# History of old transit motor home



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

This may not be right forum but is my best guess. I have bought an old FORD TRANSIT 1987 80 POPULAR HI-TOP REG NO WXA 884 but have no conversion model details so unable to join Caravan Club. It was reg previously by owner with C.C. so I have given them full details plus previous owners details hoping they will find a Model No.
Is there any other way to find this out note this has a private REG No.
Any help greatly received. WATTON


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Watton

I've moved it to Classic Motorhomes forum. Seems best?

I'm somewhat confused as to why the CC need the 'van details, or is it for Breakdown or general insurance?


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

*HISTORY OF MOTOR HOME*

That is what they ask for on application form for everyone, possibly don't want unknowns on their sites but as ALL campers are friendly it can't be any members from here. WATTON


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'd be inclined to put general details only, they are not using it for anything other than their own statistics.

Didn't realise that CC wanted your van details now?


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Form won't let you, kicks you back and asks again? WATTON


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

So why do you want to join them?
Surely the fact you bought a motorhome gives you the freedom of wildcamping? Have you thought how often you will need them/
We haven't joined as we feel that we can call in to a lot of sites that aren't run by the various clubs and they will let us use the emptying facilities/fill up water for a small fee.
It's up to you though.
Happy motorhoming, love the old transits!. 8)


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Leaky, You could be right. I was recommended to join C.C. to get discounts, good choice of cheap sites with dog friendly areas, I have three and good facilities. Might try putting in a known model but will have to look out for C.C. Police. WATTON


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Watton

if you tick the "considering purchase" button, you can go through without putting details :wink:


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Bognormike.
Good idea will do that now Thanks WATTON


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Bognormike.
Thanks again, I am now a member but will still look out for C.C. Police WATTON


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Watton

Out of interest - can you post a picture of your waggon so that we can try to identify it please?

got me intrigued has this...........
regards
carl


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Hi Watton
> 
> Out of interest - can you post a picture of your waggon so that we can try to identify it please?
> 
> ...


I agree with Carl, we need a picture, someone will be able to identify it I'm sure, it will also be a good game as in - guess the camper 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, I haven't looked to see how you post pictures on this forum so as a temp measure I have added some pictures to one of my Charity Sites on the Links Page you should see them here http://www.sale-ads.com/molly/MOLLYS_NEWS_A/LINKS_PAGE.html
Hope that will do,will sort out a seperate site later. WATTON


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

HHHmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!

First thought is 'Leisuredrive'..............very early...........

an interior shot of the furniture would help a little as some converters had a 'signature' in their panelwork..........just look at an Autosleeper (varnished / edged woodwork) or early Dormobile (grey / sapele veneer edged with white plastic).
c


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I would say it is a self build with possibly a leisuredrive roof or similar as Carl mentions. The rear side window black plastic panels look like they have been 'borrowed' from either an Autohomes or an Autosleeper.
Interior piccies please  

Pete


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Been out and took some more photos, batteries in camera about had it but photos should be on same link http://www.sale-ads.com/molly/MOLLYS_NEWS_A/LINKS_PAGE.html
shortly just uploading as I send this, will take a few more minutes. WATTON


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

YEP!!!!

Very tidy conversion, but i am now convinced that it is a 'self-build'.

Someones done a pretty good job there................

Dont recognise the panelwork - a touch of the 'Autosleepers' with the edging, but definitely not one of theirs...........

What does the logbook say? Is it registered as a motor caravan or not? Sometimes self-builds do not get re-registered........
c


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Watton;

I'm still thinking its a self build.

Interior looks well built, don't immediately rcognise the upholstery. I think that the furniture door panels have either been copied or 'borrowed again' form an early Autosleepers conversion.

You'll get the same views out of your baby as other vans worth much much more.

Enjoy her  

Pete


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Log book says FORD TRANSIT 80 POPULAR
2-AXLE-RIGID BODPRIVATE/LIGHT GOODS
HEAVY OIL
2500CC
I am very happy with it as a first Camper, I have a Welder and can practice, it is a Ford afterall. WATTON


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

WATTON said:


> This may not be right forum but is my best guess. I have bought an old FORD TRANSIT 1987 80 POPULAR HI-TOP REG NO WXA 884 but have no conversion model details so unable to join Caravan Club. It was reg previously by owner with C.C. so I have given them full details plus previous owners details hoping they will find a Model No.
> Is there any other way to find this out note this has a private REG No.
> Any help greatly received. WATTON


How about posting a photograph? There have been some real oddballs posted on here to exercise members knowledge and you'd be amazed - invariably someone identifies them in not more than a nano second !!


----------



## 124189 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Timetraveller, I did post photos on a temporary web space on one of my web sites, now removed, you can see replies above. I had this reply from C.C.

"Thank you for your email.



Unfortunately we are unable to retrieve old membership details and view specific outfit details so would not be able to provide this information for you.



If the website is not allowing you to join without this info then if you call our Membership Department on 01342 318813 they will be happy to help – as they are able to override the system where it asks for the motor home details.



Kind Regards



Helen

Web Contact Team

The Caravan Club"

So why do their membership forms not have this facility on them. Anyway I am now a member but thank you for your interest. WATTON


----------

